# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  How are the MEAT SHELVES looking By "You'

## Karl

These meat Shortages ain't NO JOKE...

Forget "Hoarders" in last few weeks about of a 1/3 of Packing Houses are "SHUTDOWN" affliction by Covid-19...

I'll tell ya this just hadda "Replace" my Freezer after a SHORT.....

Supermarkets are "Picked" Clean or even "Rationing" 2 packs per customer...

To "restock" about a $2/$3 Dollar "initial" Investment cost me more than "DOUBLE"..

And I hadda spend 3 days burn half a tank of gas "Every" Little" Store....to RE-STOCK

----------


## kazenatsu

I wonder if vegetarian cook books are flying of the shelves??

----------


## East of the Beast

To be honest I went to the local Wally World and the fresh chicken shelves were wiped out......so I had to settle for the frozen bags of chicken tenderloins.

----------


## Karl

> I wonder if vegetarian cook books are flying of the shelves??



Heard that "Fake Meat" stock going through the "ROOF" ....even "China" wants to make Deal with em..

Forget the name but ya know the "Veggie" Whoppers BK gives away sometimes

----------


## MedicineBow

OK here. I haven't looked lately. Should be okay.....hunting season is only 4 months away.

----------

East of the Beast (04-30-2020),Karl (04-30-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Haven't been to Safeway in a week or so and they had plenty of meat then.   But we have a big ol slaughter house about a mile from here where the locals take their animals to butcher.  The problem is you gotta buy a lot at a time and we sold our freezer since we plan on moving.

----------

East of the Beast (04-30-2020),Physics Hunter (04-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

It's been rationed at 2packs for the past 6weeks and chicken has been unavailable for 4 weeks. No eggs or milk either .

----------


## QuaseMarco

Shopped last Tuesday and there was plenty of beef, chicken, pork, turkey .....even had lamb.
 Don't know how it will look next Tuesday.  :Dontknow:

----------

Karl (04-30-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> It's been rationed at 2packs for the past 6weeks and chicken has been unavailable for 4 weeks. No eggs or milk either .


What part of the country?

----------


## Karl

We got Butter and Eggs  "Aplenty"..

It's the MEAT that's Short...

Pork Chops selling about "STEAK".  

Chicken and Spareribs going $5 a Pound and ya ya gotta buy GRILL PACKS cause the Smaller Packs already "Gone" and that's what's still there. 

Two Packages per customer

----------


## Madison

> It's been rationed at 2packs for the past 6weeks and chicken has been unavailable for 4 weeks. No eggs or milk either .


Here it`s not meat, or veggies, or TP...........now it`s =
Flour  :Angry20:   all shelves are empty
I need some to make dog biscuits... :Sad20: 
people are retard

----------

Karl (04-30-2020),Kodiak (04-30-2020),NORAD (04-30-2020)

----------


## Karl

> Shopped last Tuesday and there was plenty of beef, chicken, pork, turkey .....even had lamb.
>  Don't know how it will look next Tuesday.


Last "Tuesday'...

That's almost 2 weeks ago..  ..



Thingys changing very "Fast"

----------


## Kodiak

> Here it`s not meat, or veggies, or TP...........now it`s =
> Flour   all shelves are empty
> I need some to make dog biscuits...
> people are retard


Same here and my wife's pissed because she makes our bread.

----------

Madison (04-30-2020)

----------


## NORAD

I did some massive grocery shopping four days ago.

There was a limit of two packs , but I couldn't tell if the sign meant chicken or pork.

I got a huge pack of pork chops and a corned beef brisket (there were only 2 briskets @ almost $4.00 a lb!)

Fam and I will be having St Patty's day dinner on Sunday, finally!

----------

Retiredat50 (04-30-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

They looked fine to me today.

Of course California does not rely on Tyson except for Tyson labeled products. We still have a beef and poultry industry in this State plus Mexico! 

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Retiredat50 (04-30-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> Same here and my wife's pissed because she makes our bread.


I noticed rice was really low also.

----------


## RedLily b6

> Here it`s not meat, or veggies, or TP...........now it`s =
> Flour   all shelves are empty
> I need some to make dog biscuits...
> people are retard


I haven't been able to get flour for weeks   ...   and weeks!

----------


## Karl

> Here it`s not meat, or veggies, or TP...........now it`s =
> Flour   all shelves are empty
> I need some to make dog biscuits...
> people are retard



I hear ya...

By gosh @Madison people look at folks like they some "Crazy" Preppers....

Been many times in my "own" Life I was "Un-Prepared" ..

Today I "Know" Better and have the "Cash"...

If anybody wants my TP and Freezer full of "Meat"...

I got 2 "Angry" Dogs okay really 1 cause Murphy getting "OLD" actually 'Spoiled" 

Worst comes to "Worst " still got my Dad's 30'6 and I've always Grandpa's 38 Smith Wesson 6 shot 

Sometimes I shoot bottles off the picnic table in by backyard which "abuts" Railroad Tracks...

Also got a Double Barrel Remington 20 Guage..

Birdshot or Slugs .... nonetheless have to get "Close" enough and Either Way blow a SKULL OFF

----------

US Conservative (04-30-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Big Bird (04-30-2020),East of the Beast (04-30-2020),Kodiak (04-30-2020),NORAD (04-30-2020),Physics Hunter (04-30-2020)

----------


## Madison

I buy regularly cans to make some meal 
I mostly only buy as meat = pork (ground and pork chops)
I don`t freeze meat because I don`t like frozen meat
So I always buy each 2 days = pork
I only freeze bread..ice cream..strawberries...tomatoes...pizza
Since I live by myself 

I eat a lot of green veggies and pork and fries...and eggs..cheese...and fruits...cream....butter....

I need Flour is when I make (not very often pancakes) 
or once a week dog biscuits batch

My Dane and my cats have plenty of food I buy from where I work

----------

Daily Bread (04-30-2020),Karl (04-30-2020),Retiredat50 (04-30-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

East of the Beast (04-30-2020),Madison (05-01-2020),US Conservative (04-30-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

I did a "curbside pickup" @ HEB today and everything I ordered was loaded into my car. Amongts the items were Chicken thighs, 96% ground "suprise" beef, and pork butt that I'm guna make carnitas with tomorrow.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-30-2020),US Conservative (04-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> What part of the country?


The part everyone hates -NY

----------


## Daily Bread

> Here it`s not meat, or veggies, or TP...........now it`s =
> Flour   all shelves are empty
> I need some to make dog biscuits...
> people are retard


I haven't seen flour ,soup, rice or most dairy in a few weeks either . I'm in the marketplace everyday and manage to pick up items through the week but if a regular shopper was planning on food shopping they are out of luck in the supermarkets . Costco seems to be the only ones out here that have supplies and DB don't like Costco ,so DB will die if Costco was the only game in town . 
I do fish though - but I don't eat it

----------


## Karl

> 


I wasn't gonna make a "Comment" although by Dear Gosh if "SUBWAY" could learn to make a Cold-Cut Combo Footlong like that why I'd quit "knocking" em with Arby's

Even "Double" the Cheese still a SALAD on a Sandwich..


Bet ya  @Big Dummy knows "exactly" too

----------


## Retiredat50

I went to Walmart about a week ago and they had everything.  Looked normal.  I bought about 5lbs of london broil (top round) a 10lb bag of frozen chicken breasts a dozen eggs and a half-gallon of milk (I don't really drink milk, but my cat does).  Also, the fresh veg and fruit was overflowing, they even had good looking watermelons.

Now, it could be different today.  I have plenty of staples, rice, beans and canned goods plus my freezer is full and my pantery is stocked with carb items. It is what it is.

I spoke with a friend that lives in Northern California and they have not been hit at all.  Siskiyou County has had no deaths and like 4 cases of what they think might be the virus, and Shasta County has had 3 or 4 deaths from either the flu or CV-19.  She is not on any kind of lockdown, everyone in NorCal seems to just being doing what they always do and they have less problems than most other places.

I did ask her about the stores there because she lives in a really small town, McCloud, and she said they have everything they need even TP.  Imagine that, the hicks in northern California can wipe their asses, but the sophisticated people in New York can't  :Wink:

----------

NORAD (04-30-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

> To be honest I went to the local Wally World and the fresh chicken shelves were wiped out......so I had to settle for the frozen bags of chicken tenderloins.


Man those things are good! I like to smoke 'em over some mesquite for about an hour and coat them with KC Masterpiece and a touch of Tabasco an then wrap 'em and bake for an hour. DAMM GOOD EATS!

----------


## Big Dummy

> I wasn't gonna make a "Comment" although by Dear Gosh if "SUBWAY" could learn to make a Cold-Cut Combo Footlong like that why I'd quit "knocking" em with Arby's
> 
> Even "Double" the Cheese still a SALAD on a Sandwich..
> 
> 
> Bet ya  @Big Dummy knows "exactly" too



Sorry I don’t know. I won’t eat there. Rather go hungry.

----------

Madison (05-01-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I did a "curbside pickup" @ HEB today and everything I ordered was loaded into my car. Amongts the items were Chicken thighs, 96% ground "suprise" beef, and pork butt that I'm guna make carnitas with tomorrow.


Carnitas? Really, you're going to make carnitas tomorrow?  I am sitting here hungry, trying to figure out what I am going to cook, and now the only thing I can think of is carnitas.  And due to this virus BS, my local Walmart closes at 8:30 pm instead of being open all night.

Thanks a lot.  Now, no matter how good my dinner is it will not be satisfying  :Frown:

----------

Big Bird (04-30-2020),US Conservative (05-01-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sorry I don’t know. I won’t eat there. Rather go hungry.


Subway is not terrible, you just have to expect what you are going to get.  It is like ordering a pizza from Pizza Hut, you can not expect a great pizza, what you are getting is a fast food version.  That being said, I think I have eaten at Subway about once in the past 5 years so...

My biggest gripe with Subway is how can you call yourself a sandwich shop and not offer a pastrami sandwich?  I don't even care if it is a bad pastrami sandwich, I want the option to buy a pastrami sandwich when I go into a supposed sandwich shop.

I take it back, Subway is terrible.

----------

Big Dummy (04-30-2020)

----------


## Jen

The meat in my local store was fine.  Plenty of meat........it's a large store in a local chain.... in Oklahoma.

----------

Karl (04-30-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

> Carnitas? Really, you're going to make carnitas tomorrow?  I am sitting here hungry, trying to figure out what I am going to cook, and now the only thing I can think of is carnitas.  And due to this virus BS, my local Walmart closes at 8:30 pm instead of being open all night.
> 
> Thanks a lot.  Now, no matter how good my dinner is it will not be satisfying


Sorry.  :F Sorry:

----------

Retiredat50 (04-30-2020)

----------


## fortis

No major issues purchasing meat, eggs, milk, bread, pasta & canned goods. But the main store i frequent said no more rain checks or sales. Then we have that thing called supply & demand when it comes to cost.

----------

Karl (04-30-2020),Madison (05-01-2020)

----------


## Karl

> The meat in my local store was fine.  Plenty of meat........it's a large store in a local chain.... in Oklahoma.


Glad ya got it so good @Jen ...

Around here it's a "Frenzy" ...

I thank the "Lord" he led me "Where" and I've Restocked...

I think the "Plug" shorting out and having to litteraly THROW AWAY what I had was his way of "Smacking" Me Across the Chops...

I've decided that from Now On everything I should be "Thankful" for..

Now I may not have alot by "Most" Standards yet I got "ALOT" More than probably Half the People on this Planet

----------

Jen (04-30-2020),Madison (05-01-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Glad ya got it so good @Jen ...
> 
> Around here it's a "Frenzy" ...
> 
> I thank the "Lord" he led me "Where" and I've Restocked...
> 
> I think the "Plug" shorting out and having to litteraly THROW AWAY what I had was his way of "Smacking" Me Across the Chops...
> 
> I've decided that from Now On everything I should be "Thankful" for..
> ...


I'm glad you are in good shape, Karl.  We had a problem with our freezer a couple years ago and just shut it down.  The one on our fridge is fine for the two of us.

Oklahoma is a good place to be during this quarantine.  I'm thankful I am here.

----------

Karl (05-01-2020),Madison (05-01-2020)

----------


## Karl

> No major issues purchasing meat, eggs, milk, bread, pasta & canned goods. But the main store i frequent said no more rain checks or sales. Then we have that thing called supply & demand when it comes to cost.


Rain Checks are like little small farm towns they'll cover ya till payday....

Get too far "Behind" Forget It....

They gotta get "Paid' to RE-STOCK

Plus they gotta "Know" Ya first

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sorry.


You should be, you need to be responsible in your posting! Don't tease people with your carnitas, just ask yourself if what you are posting is going to hurt someone, if the answer is even maybe, just don't post it!

I won't go to bed hungry tonight, but it will feel that way...

----------

Big Bird (04-30-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Grocery store, Wally world...  Shelves empty of yellow cheese, eggs, butter, TP, Paper Towels, and very little unprocessed meat.

MrsPH signs up at Costco this week, comes home 30 roll pack of TP, PTs, eggs, 8lbs of butter, 4 dozen eggs, several pounds of yellow cheese!  YEAH!

But the real ringer for meat was finding a local little processor, bought the 50lb box assortment of mostly beef, and chicken and pork.  Freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are doing a land office business, but they say they have never run out any day so far.

----------

US Conservative (05-01-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I'm glad you are in good shape, Karl.  We had a problem with our freezer a couple years ago and just shut it down.  The one on our fridge is fine for the two of us.
> 
> Oklahoma is a good place to be during this quarantine.  I'm thankful I am here.


I would love, absolutely love to have a freezer.  Yes, I have the small one in fridge, but I want like a chest freezer or an upright that is just a freezer.  Sure,  I can buy one.  But, then I will fill it with meats, fruits and veggies, and life will be good.  

And then the hurricane takes out your power for 2 weeks  :Frown:   How much gas can you really store for your generator? Because the first thing that is going down after a major hurricane is the gas stations.

When I lived in Ohio I had a chest freezer, loved it! It was almost a hobby to check prices each week and find that pork loin that was on sale for an incredible price and go get it and cut it into pork steaks, or those chicken breast with rib meat on sale for 1.29 lb and get 20 lbs, bag them up and freeze them.

I love shopping for food, but I have to be careful that I do not over buy and cost myself more than I save.

----------

Jen (04-30-2020),Karl (05-01-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I love food shopping too although I detest other forms of shopping.    I hate to shop just for the sake of it.

A bad habit is to stuff food in the freezer and then forget about it and buy more  *sigh*

Carnitas sound good and are on the menu for the weekend because when I read this I remembered that I have a lump of pork in the freezer.

----------

Madison (05-01-2020),Retiredat50 (04-30-2020),US Conservative (05-01-2020)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Grocery store, Wally world...  Shelves empty of yellow cheese, eggs, butter, TP, Paper Towels, and very little unprocessed meat.
> 
> MrsPH signs up at Costco this week, comes home 30 roll pack of TP, PTs, eggs, 8lbs of butter, 4 dozen eggs, several pounds of yellow cheese!  YEAH!
> 
> But the real ringer for meat was finding a local little processor, bought the 50lb box assortment of mostly beef, and chicken and pork.  Freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They are doing a land office business, but they say they have never run out any day so far.


I am glad that you found yellow cheese.  Most yellow cheese is barely yellow and they have to add coloring to get it yellow/orange.  Now, that is not to say that cheese is not naturally yellow, it is, the yellow comes from the slight amount of beta-caratine in cows milk.  

But most of the yellow/orange cheese does not contain enough to make it the color it is.  A good solution, if you can not find yellow cheese, would be to eat a carrot with your white cheddar.  Carrots are extremely good for you and their sweetness actually goes nicely with cheese, sort of like grapes.

Eating a carrot would get you the beta-caratine that you are missing by eating a white cheese and also add a good dose of vitamin A to your meal which, surprisingly, really is good for your eyes.

One more thing.  Carrots are one of the few vegetables that are better for you cooked rather than raw, go figure.  It is also one of the few vegetables that I prefer raw over cooked.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I love food shopping too although I detest other forms of shopping.    I hate to shop just for the sake of it.
> 
> A bad habit is to stuff food in the freezer and then forget about it and buy more  *sigh*
> 
> Carnitas sound good and are on the menu for the weekend because when I read this I remembered that I have a lump of pork in the freezer.


Ok, rub it in that you will also have carnitas. But tomorrow is a new day and coronavirus or no  I will get a pork butt and make carnitas!

Oh, and yeah I also love food shopping, but any other shopping I just do online.  Sorry, the carnitas thing has made me hangry.  Hangry is, of course, when you get so hungry that it makes you angry.

----------



----------


## Physics Hunter

> I am glad that you found yellow cheese.  Most yellow cheese is barely yellow and they have to add coloring to get it yellow/orange.  Now, that is not to say that cheese is not naturally yellow, it is, the yellow comes from the slight amount of beta-caratine in cows milk.  
> 
> But most of the yellow/orange cheese does not contain enough to make it the color it is.  A good solution, if you can not find yellow cheese, would be to eat a carrot with your white cheddar.  Carrots are extremely good for you and their sweetness actually goes nicely with cheese, sort of like grapes.
> 
> Eating a carrot would get you the beta-caratine that you are missing by eating a white cheese and also add a good dose of vitamin A to your meal which, surprisingly, really is good for your eyes.
> 
> One more thing.  Carrots are one of the few vegetables that are better for you cooked rather than raw, go figure.  It is also one of the few vegetables that I prefer raw over cooked.


I just like yellow cheddar, it just looks right.  And, I like carrots raw too!

----------


## RedLily b6

> Ok, rub it in that you will also have carnitas. But tomorrow is a new day and coronavirus or no  I will get a pork butt and make carnitas!
> 
> Oh, and yeah I also love food shopping, but any other shopping I just do online.  Sorry, the carnitas thing has made me hangry.  Hangry is, of course, when you get so hungry that it makes you angry.


You'll probably be enjoying yours sooner than me.   My pork is still frozen lol.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I just like yellow cheddar, it just looks right.  And, I like carrots raw too!


If you like raw carrots, then you are OK!  But come on, doesn't it suck just a bit that raw carrots taste better than cooked and yet are better for you cooked?

Usually, you eat raw veggies and know you are doing your body good, but cooked broccoli tastes better than raw yet is not as good for you.  So you finally find that one veggie that you love to eat raw, and then find out it is better for you cooked.  Screw you universe!

----------


## Retiredat50

> You'll probably be enjoying yours sooner than me.   My pork is still frozen lol.


And thus, hope was restored to my universe! 

I would like to wish you well and so on, but to be honest, I hope mine is ready before yours, I am petty like that.  but, my redeeming quality is that I admit it  :Smile: 

Thanks for the olive branch, you are a better person than I am.

----------



----------


## Physics Hunter

> Grocery store, Wally world...  Shelves empty of yellow cheese, eggs, butter, TP, Paper Towels, and very little unprocessed meat.
> 
> MrsPH signs up at Costco this week, comes home 30 roll pack of TP, PTs, eggs, 8lbs of butter, 4 dozen eggs, several pounds of yellow cheese!  YEAH!
> 
> But the real ringer for meat was finding a local little processor, bought the 50lb box assortment of mostly beef, and chicken and pork.  Freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They are doing a land office business, but they say they have never run out any day so far.


Drat!  Forgot to include that there is no flour in the stores since mid March.  MrsPH got 15lbs at Costco this week.

I hear DB, but love Costco or hate them the have their logistics stuff wrapped tight.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> OK here. I haven't looked lately. Should be okay.....hunting season is only 4 months away.


Feral hogs are open season, here.

----------

MedicineBow (05-01-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> If you like raw carrots, then you are OK!  But come on, doesn't it suck just a bit that raw carrots taste better than cooked and yet are better for you cooked?
> 
> Usually, you eat raw veggies and know you are doing your body good, but cooked broccoli tastes better than raw yet is not as good for you.  So you finally find that one veggie that you love to eat raw, and then find out it is better for you cooked.  Screw you universe!


Any raw, and worse, hard to digest chunky veggies (like chewed raw carrots) send me off to frequent and unpleasant trips to the loo.


I console myself by cooking with baby carrots in a lot of recipes.  The sweetness survives the cooking process.

God, and my aging body place restrictions, but creativity is unlimited.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Feral hogs are open season, here.


Ya know, I have always wanted to hunt some of those, and try the meat.  However, I have never wished that pestilence on any of my hunting locations.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-01-2020)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Grocery store, Wally world...  Shelves empty of yellow cheese, eggs, butter, TP, Paper Towels, and very little unprocessed meat.
> 
> MrsPH signs up at Costco this week, comes home 30 roll pack of TP, PTs, eggs, 8lbs of butter, 4 dozen eggs, several pounds of yellow cheese!  YEAH!
> 
> But the real ringer for meat was finding a local little processor, bought the 50lb box assortment of mostly beef, and chicken and pork.  Freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They are doing a land office business, but they say they have never run out any day so far.


Except for occasional cold cuts, I don't buy meat at the grocery store. Ordered one of the Omaha Steak boxed sales last week, arrived today, plenty of meat for me - Filet Mignon; Strip Steaks; Pork Chops; Chicken Breasts and even streak fries. Now I know the portions are not huge, but don't want them to be. Everything fit in my refrigerator freezer compartment just fine. I can pull out a strip or filet for dinner anytime. Easier than a grocery market safari. Have a reputable local chain up the street, but their meat counters and chicken supplies are very low each day, so are their dairy products. As for shopping for food at Wal Mart? Not a chance! Walk by their customer service desk and see all the carts with returns waiting to be put away, and many are loaded with frozen foods that should be on the shelves immediately. TP caught the stock attendant wheeling a supply out of the stockroom, so got plenty of that. Rubbing Alcohol however, haven't seen in any store for almost three months.

Stan

----------


## Retiredat50

> Any raw, and worse, hard to digest chunky veggies (like chewed raw carrots) send me off to frequent and unpleasant trips to the loo.
> 
> 
> I console myself by cooking with baby carrots in a lot of recipes.  The sweetness survives the cooking process.
> 
> God, and my aging body place restrictions, but creativity is unlimited.


Personally, I avoid baby carrots, they are washed in bleach. I don't think that they are unhealthy, but why take the chance?  Real carrots are awesome, shred them for coleslaw, cut them thin for stir fry or just eat them, it's all good.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Except for occasional cold cuts, I don't buy meat at the grocery store. Ordered one of the Omaha Steak boxed sales last week, arrived today, plenty of meat for me - Filet Mignon; Strip Steaks; Pork Chops; Chicken Breasts and even streak fries. Now I know the portions are not huge, but don't want them to be. Everything fit in my refrigerator freezer compartment just fine. I can pull out a strip or filet for dinner anytime. Easier than a grocery market safari. Have a reputable local chain up the street, but their meat counters and chicken supplies are very low each day, so are their dairy products. As for shopping for food at Wal Mart? Not a chance! Walk by their customer service desk and see all the carts with returns waiting to be put away, and many are loaded with frozen foods that should be on the shelves immediately. TP caught the stock attendant wheeling a supply out of the stockroom, so got plenty of that. Rubbing Alcohol however, haven't seen in any store for almost three months.
> 
> Stan


Is it my imagination or cold cuts unbelievably salty? I can't eat them, from a package or deli, they are just nasty tasting to me.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Except for occasional cold cuts, I don't buy meat at the grocery store. Ordered one of the Omaha Steak boxed sales last week, arrived today, plenty of meat for me - Filet Mignon; Strip Steaks; Pork Chops; Chicken Breasts and even streak fries. Now I know the portions are not huge, but don't want them to be. Everything fit in my refrigerator freezer compartment just fine. I can pull out a strip of filet for dinner anytime. Easier than a grocery market safari. Have a reputable local chain up the street, but their meat counters and chicken supplies are very low each day, so are their dairy products. As for shopping for food at Wal Mart? Not a chance! Walk by their customer service desk and see all the carts with returns waiting to be put away, and many are loaded with frozen foods that should be on the shelves immediately. TP caught the stock attendant wheeling a supply out of the stockroom, so got plenty of that. Rubbin Alcohol however, haven't seen in any store for almost three months.
> 
> Stan


Very thankful that you had good luck with Omaha Steak.  

Rubbing Alcohol is trumped by Clorox bleach every time.

God bless.

----------


## US Conservative

> Is it my imagination or cold cuts unbelievably salty? I can't eat them, from a package or deli, they are just nasty tasting to me.


They are salty as most preserved meats are.

----------


## Retiredat50

> They are salty as most preserved meats are.


I know why they are salty, but why is it that I can not stand to eat them now?  I don't care about salt, in fact, I like salt. Seriously, lunch meats are unedible for me.  Maybe it has to do with Nitrates.

----------


## East of the Beast

> I know why they are salty, but why is it that I can not stand to eat them now?  I don't care about salt, in fact, I like salt. Seriously, lunch meats are unedible for me.  Maybe it has to do with Nitrates.


What about those frozen sandwiches with the mystery meat they sell at convenience stores?

I worked with a guy who called them horse c**k sandwiches.

----------


## Madison

The only freezer I have is the small freezer inside my old fridge that I still have..that`s a 90`s fridge someone gave me because she wanted to buy a new one lol I wash and keep clean the fridge ( with Dawn soap dish and hot water and sometimes with vinager and baking soda and hot water ) and it works perfectly

I don`t like to load my fridge.
I never fill it. 
I like to see what I have in my fridge when I open the door. 

As I said I get *in my fridge*  : 
cheese (mozza, cheddar, blue and Swiss)
cream 10%
fresh veggies/fruits
butter
meat only = ground pork and pork chops *last only 2-3 days*

I like to buy 2 breads 
I keep 1 in fridge and the other in freezer cuz I don`t want it goes bad

I keep in fridge once it`s open= ie. glass jars of sweet pickles, olives, beets, mustard, ketchup etc..

In the pantry lots of all kind of cans *pork pea soup * diced tomatoes, tomatoe paste, corn, lentils..well you know! 
Big glass jars of rice, pastas, flour, cereals/Quaker Oats etc...


Before to go for grocery I always always make a list and stand with that list
My father always told me to ask myself before to buy : 
*Do you really really need it???* then he told me if answer is no ..leave it there  :Smiley20: 

Love you dad   and  I miss you  :Sad20:

----------


## Karl

> Except for occasional cold cuts, I don't buy meat at the grocery store. Ordered one of the Omaha Steak boxed sales last week, arrived today, plenty of meat for me - Filet Mignon; Strip Steaks; Pork Chops; Chicken Breasts and even streak fries. Now I know the portions are not huge, but don't want them to be. Everything fit in my refrigerator freezer compartment just fine. I can pull out a strip or filet for dinner anytime. Easier than a grocery market safari. Have a reputable local chain up the street, but their meat counters and chicken supplies are very low each day, so are their dairy products. As for shopping for food at Wal Mart? Not a chance! Walk by their customer service desk and see all the carts with returns waiting to be put away, and many are loaded with frozen foods that should be on the shelves immediately. TP caught the stock attendant wheeling a supply out of the stockroom, so got plenty of that. Rubbing Alcohol however, haven't seen in any store for almost three months.
> 
> Stan


I was gonna try one of those Omaha Steaks box deals..

They any good cause they throw in like 3 pounds of burger and free shipping with orders over $70 if I type in code word from Glen Beck show

----------


## fortis

> The only freezer I have is the small freezer inside my old fridge that I still have..that`s a 90`s fridge someone gave me because she wanted to buy a new one lol I wash and keep clean the fridge ( with Dawn soap dish and hot water and sometimes with vinager and baking soda and hot water ) and it works perfectly
> 
> I don`t like to load my fridge.
> I never fill it. 
> I like to see what I have in my fridge when I open the door. 
> 
> As I said I get *in my fridge*  : 
> cheese (mozza, cheddar, blue and Swiss)
> cream 10%
> ...


They say don't shop when hungry.

There are limits on some items, such as water, paper products & hand sanitizer

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Very thankful that you had good luck with Omaha Steak.  
> 
> Rubbing Alcohol is trumped by Clorox bleach every time.
> 
> God bless.


I have always had good luck with Omaha Steaks, and actually I forgot, we have a store right here in Fort Lauderdale, I didn't have to order it by mail. Plus they run plenty of specials. National mail order - did you have a bad experience with them? Clorox? Yikes, I am not going to rub down counter tops or door knobs, faucets, with that, the smell will be in the house all day long. You can use Fabric Refresh or in a pinch - Windex for that. 

Besides, if you are not ill and have no signs of being ill - why get worked up over the fact that your own homes counter tops and bathroom fixtures might possibly have a CV19 virus germ on them? The entire thing is either a hoax, striking like the regular flu, which nobody can stop how that transmits, or the fact, as I previously pointed out - why wear masks and gloves in supermarkets, when you have to push buttons for cash/debit card machines that every person before you has touched, or soda vending machines, which are still outside most supermarkets requiring you to hit a button 500 people might have touched beforehand. As for using cash - there is nothing dirtier than dollar bills, hundreds of people probably handled them before you did - their shelf life is 30-days, then the banks send what is left of them back to the mint for burning. 

With few exceptions, the people contracting CV19 are the elderly, and those with pre-existing conditions, and those working directly with stricken people. Masks worn outside? Dumb. Won't protect anybody from anything other then perhaps the flu. The Japs were them all the time, but they are a courteous population in a small country with a huge, crowded population. Crowded and centered. America is a massive country, many places have no incients of CV19 but are being forced to wear masks. Like killing an ant with a shotgun.

Bureaucrats dictating how we should live instead of doctors.

Stan

----------


## gregonejeep

It is starting to tighten up here on the meat sales and vegetables. The GD just called us and said she had just went through a top name fast food business drive through service. 

And when she ordered a chicken sandwich and a salad, the window's drive through person said, "Sorry, we do not have the products to make either one now". 

Wow...The SHTF is plugged in now, just a matter of time till someone flips the switch on. JMO

----------

Physics Hunter (05-01-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I have always had good luck with Omaha Steaks, and actually I forgot, we have a store right here in Fort Lauderdale, I didn't have to order it by mail. Plus they run plenty of specials. National mail order - did you have a bad experience with them? Clorox? Yikes, I am not going to rub down counter tops or door knobs, faucets, with that, the smell will be in the house all day long. You can use Fabric Refresh or in a pinch - Windex for that. 
> 
> Besides, if you are not ill and have no signs of being ill - why get worked up over the fact that your own homes counter tops and bathroom fixtures might possibly have a CV19 virus germ on them? The entire thing is either a hoax, striking like the regular flu, which nobody can stop how that transmits, or the fact, as I previously pointed out - why wear masks and gloves in supermarkets, when you have to push buttons for cash/debit card machines that every person before you has touched, or soda vending machines, which are still outside most supermarkets requiring you to hit a button 500 people might have touched beforehand. As for using cash - there is nothing dirtier than dollar bills, hundreds of people probably handled them before you did - their shelf life is 30-days, then the banks send what is left of them back to the mint for burning. 
> 
> With few exceptions, the people contracting CV19 are the elderly, and those with pre-existing conditions, and those working directly with stricken people. Masks worn outside? Dumb. Won't protect anybody from anything other then perhaps the flu. The Japs were them all the time, but they are a courteous population in a small country with a huge, crowded population. Crowded and centered. America is a massive country, many places have no incients of CV19 but are being forced to wear masks. Like killing an ant with a shotgun.
> 
> Bureaucrats dictating how we should live instead of doctors.
> 
> Stan


We are being very careful.  I am right at the bottom edge of the age risk group and have at least 2 other risk factors.

I do wear gloves shopping, specifically because I am touching food, buttons, cart... that 1 to 100's of other people have touched and breathed upon.  After loading groceries, gloves come off before I touch the car door handle.  When I get home, everything wrapped in plastic or cardboard gets wiped down with a diluted bleach mix.

And if masks don't work, why is every healthcare person wearing them all the time?

----------

jirqoadai (05-01-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> And if masks don't work, why is every healthcare person wearing them all the time?



it protects me from you if you sneeze or cough. does not do much for you except prevent you from touching your face. can hold viral and other contaminants. a mask does not filter out viral particles.

----------

StanAtStanFan (05-02-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> it protects me from you if you sneeze or cough. does not do much for you except prevent you from touching your face. can hold viral and other contaminants. a mask does not filter out viral particles.



No, a little bit more than that.

----------


## fortis

> it protects me from you if you sneeze or cough. does not do much for you except prevent you from touching your face. can hold viral and other contaminants. a mask does not filter out viral particles.


If it does not filter out viral particles how does it protect you when someone sneezes or coughs.

Why does the mask protect you when someone sneezes or coughs but doesn't do much for me if someone sneezes or coughs.

----------


## nonsqtr

> We are being very careful.  I am right at the bottom edge of the age risk group and have at least 2 other risk factors.
> 
> I do wear gloves shopping, specifically because I am touching food, buttons, cart... that 1 to 100's of other people have touched and breathed upon.  After loading groceries, gloves come off before I touch the car door handle.  When I get home, everything wrapped in plastic or cardboard gets wiped down with a diluted bleach mix.
> 
> And if masks don't work, why is every healthcare person wearing them all the time?


Healthcare people are getting sick all the time.

N95 masks work because the viral particle is 100 nm.

Homemade masks don't work AT ALL, they are entirely useless and it's moronic stupidity to "require" them.

At BEST, wearing a worthless mask may make you "feel" more confident, hut it won't do a damn thing for your health.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Healthcare people are getting sick all the time.
> 
> N95 masks work because the viral particle is 100 nm.
> 
> Homemade masks don't work AT ALL, they are entirely useless and it's moronic stupidity to "require" them.
> 
> At BEST, wearing a worthless mask may make you "feel" more confident, hut it won't do a damn thing for your health.


I have N95 masks that I have used while sanding and spray painting.
No good for healthcare, but still work fine.

 :Tongue20:

----------


## nonsqtr

> I have N95 masks that I have used while sanding and spray painting.
> No good for healthcare, but still work fine.


I end up touching my face a lot more with a mask. They're itchy, uncomfortable, constantly need adjusting...

IMO it's the hands that'll get you, washing hands is worth a lot more than a mask.

The only good reason for a mask is to minimize contamination of surfaces. The virus will live in air for three hours, but it'll live on cardboard for three days. When you breathe, the stuff going in May be gaseous but the stuff coming out us kinda liquidy, it's "aerosolized droplets" of surfactant which is kind of a thin watery oil. Those droplets are bigger than 100 nm, so an n95 mask will stop them. This article explains it ok: Campus Queries: For how long does the novel coronavirus remain infectious on different surfaces? - Daily Bruin

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I end up touching my face a lot more with a mask. They're itchy, uncomfortable, constantly need adjusting...
> 
> IMO it's the hands that'll get you, washing hands is worth a lot more than a mask.
> 
> The only good reason for a mask is to minimize contamination of surfaces. The virus will live in air for three hours, but it'll live on cardboard for three days. When you breathe, the stuff going in May be gaseous but the stuff coming out us kinda liquidy, it's "aerosolized droplets" of surfactant which is kind of a thin watery oil. Those droplets are bigger than 100 nm, so an n95 mask will stop them. This article explains it ok: Campus Queries: For how long does the novel coronavirus remain infectious on different surfaces? - Daily Bruin


I find wearing gloves reminds me not to touch my face.
I read all that type of info, basic viral and chemical understanding informs reasonable action.  Mask is for live shopping in public.  Then groceries are unbagged, washed/wiped while gloved, as appropriate outside the house, rebagged, and put into quarantine in a separate fridge for 4 days.  

We rotate the cars, gloves, masks... to quarantine 4 days.

Not perfect, nothing is or can be, but so far so good.

----------

